# Suche Dringend einen Stellplatz für meinen Kleinen Angelkahn



## Duke-982 (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo,|wavey:

Ich suche einen Stellplatz in der nähe  vom Wasser für mein Kleinen Angelkahn.( 4m x 2m ca.) 
Raum POTSDAM und so günstig wie möglich, da ich nur n AZUBI bin....( ich weiß das Stellplätze teuer sind...)#t

Wäre echt super wenn mir Jemand Helfen könnte |kopfkrat

Gruß Micha


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Dringend einen Stellplatz für meinen Kleinen Angelkahn*

Schade das Potsdam wohl zu weit weg ist . Sonst hätte ich unsere Vereinanlage vorgeschlagen. Hier in Wusterwitz sind noch Plätze frei. Und bei uns ist es gar nicht so Teuer. Aber wie gesagt das wird wohl zu weit weg sein ( 65-70 KM).
Aber auch so , frag doch mal bei einem Lokalen Verein deiner Wahl nach ob sie nicht noch plätze für Gastanlieger frei haben. Wenn du im DAV bist dann kostet es auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Duke-982 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Dringend einen Stellplatz für meinen Kleinen Angelkahn*

Hallo, 
Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
Was würde denn so ein stellplatz bei euch kosten?
Würde mir die Option gern offen lassen .


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Dringend einen Stellplatz für meinen Kleinen Angelkahn*

Also für Vereinsmitglieder glaube ich so um die 35 Euro. Was Gastanlieger zahlen weiss ich jetzt nicht. Wenn du willst kann ich dir ja mal die Nummer von unserem Stegwart per PM rüberschicken. Der ist für solche Sachen zuständig. Ist wie gesagt nur eine Option und Potsdam liegt nicht gleich um die Ecke . Ist schon noch ein Stück zu Fahren. Wenn du mal in einem Atlas schaust und der B1 folgst findest du Wusterwitz kurz vor der Landesgrenze nach Anhalt , noch hinter Brb/Havel , von dir aus gesehen.


----------



## Alpinestars (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Dringend einen Stellplatz für meinen Kleinen Angelkahn*

Hab in Berlin an der Spree einen für 19€


----------



## Duke-982 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Suche Dringend einen Stellplatz für meinen Kleinen Angelkahn*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Hab in Berlin an der Spree einen für 19€




Hey, Wo genau an der Spree???? 

Schick mir doch mal ne Adresse dann schau ich ob es sich Lohnt  und sag mal der Preis ist dann für den Stellplatz Pro Monat?
Sonst irgendwelche Kosten-? 

LG


----------

